# What's With That Really Haunted House?



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey All,

Brewster Yard Haunt was featured on the one hour special "What's With That Really Haunted House?" set to air on HGTV Sunday October 28th at 9pm. I was pleasantly surprised to find out that it is currently airing on Comcast On-Demand, I watched it twice. Thank God that they didn't make us look like bigger kooks than we are! 

It was very informative with behind the scenes looks at some really ingenious prop designs. I'm sure everyone here will appreciate the attention they gave to the concerns of the home haunter as far as budget and procurement of parts, etc. all with a great deal of levity and humor.

This show is a can't-miss for home haunters everywhere!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats, can't wait to see it!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Setting the Tivo for that one!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great Job!


----------

